# Suzuki DF60A No Start



## LALostmen (May 16, 2018)

Hey guys, I took out my EC lostmen with a 2010 Suzuki DF60A this weekend and it ran fine for the 30ish minute ride out. After I was done fishing the first spot, I went to crank it up and it cranked once and acted like it started but then died immediately. I was able to finally get it started after 5 or 6 tries but if I would decrease the throttle to near neutral on the ride back to the launch then it would die and not want to restart. I had to use the trolling motor to make it the last 200 yards to the launch and now it won't start at all.

What's strange is that the starter doesn't continue to crank as if it simply isn't getting fuel. It turns over just once and sounds like it starts but dies immediately. I can smell a normal engine exhaust smell after each no start so I can tell that it's at least firing once each time that I crank it. The CEL isn't lit up and I'm only getting 2 audible beeps after each no start.

I've checked and I'm getting a strong fuel supply at the fuel pump from the primer bulb, there's no water in the fuel water separator filter, and the fuel is fresh non-ethanol fuel that's only a week old.

Anybody have any ideas on what could be causing this or how to narrow down?? Bad fuel pump or possibly some failed internal sensor that's shutting down the outboard after the first crank?? I also tried replacing the various relays and fuses and that didn't make a difference. Thanks in advance for any help you guys can provide!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2019)

As crazy as this is gonna sound, and I am not an advocate of changing parts... but throw a set of new plugs in it. It doesn’t matter if they only have 10hrs on them or if they were changed last week. This motor is very sensitive to spark plugs and RF created by them. Might not be your problem, but given the information given... I would throw a set of plugs in it!


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I purchased a new df60 last year and had similar problems not long after. Turned out to be fouled spark plugs as indicated above. I had water in my fuel tank and that apparently caused plugs to foul. Plugs is the last thing I would have thought at the time due to them being nearly new.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ck the different heat ranges of recommended plugs...might have to go a little hotter...stay w/ bosch? plugs


----------



## LALostmen (May 16, 2018)

Thanks for the advice guys - I replaced the plugs yesterday with a set of OEM NGK plugs and it unfortunately didn't make a difference.

One new development that I noticed is that on one of every 4 or 5 start-ups, the engine will crank the one time but rather than simply dying, the starter will continue to spin but I can tell from the sound that it's not engaging the flywheel. I would normally think that it might just be a bad starter but then that doesn't explain why the engine dies near idle once it's running...

While I've had bad luck with Outboard dealers in the past, I'm starting to think that this may be something that I might not be able to diagnose myself and don't wanna just start throwing parts at it.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Pull your kill switch lanyard and then replace the clip...........just maybe!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Pull your kill switch lanyard and then replace the clip...........just maybe!
and see if it runs..memories


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2019)

How old is your battery? Check and clean all grounds on motor and battery and make sure they are all tight when done. Might be time to clean or replace the iac (idle air control)


----------



## LALostmen (May 16, 2018)

The battery is only a few years old but I'll have a load test done on it to check and make sure it's still performing as it should.

I cleaned the terminals yesterday, tightened everything up/added dielectric grease, and actually found some corrosion near the fuse panel which I addressed. While this didn't correct the issue, I'm still glad I found and addressed the corrosion before it got worse.

Regarding the IAC valve, I've always heard that this is a weak point on Suzukis but haven't experienced any issues first hand. I appreciate the suggestion though and will take a look at that this evening. 

Thanks again for all of the feedback/advice so far guys - really appreciate the help!!


----------



## wwl (Aug 21, 2015)

this is a long shot - but put your battery on a charger overnight.


----------



## LALostmen (May 16, 2018)

I took off the IAC valve yesterday and did my best to clean it, but it appears to be mostly sealed. I used MAF sensor cleaner and sprayed the entire spring loaded section that was exposed as well as the base of the valve. Unfortunately, it didn't seem to make a difference but I have a new valve on order and should be able to test it Sunday or Monday. I figure if it doesn't make a difference then I'll just return it. 

Regarding the battery, I charged it and tested it and it's acting like it's 100% which is a bummer because that would have been an easy fix.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

LALostmen said:


> Regarding the battery, I charged it and tested it and it's acting like it's 100% which is a bummer because that would have been an easy fix.


What was your testing procedure? The DFI on that motor is battery-less but if your battery is only holding a surface charge it can cause other issues. Without a load tester the best way to test a battery is to replace it with a known good cell.

Another thing you can do is charge your battery to what you believe is 100% and then flip on enough electronics to put a small drain on the battery. Let them sit for a few minutes before trying to start the motor. Keep an eye on your voltage meter when you hit the key. I bet you see a voltage drop.


----------



## LALostmen (May 16, 2018)

Regarding the battery, I tested it against a newer optima that I had lying around which was fully charged.

However, good news is that in the end it turned out to be the IAC valve so shout out to Boatbrains for the suggestion. I replaced it last night and it fired right up and idled perfectly. 

Thanks again to everyone for your help figuring this out, really appreciate it!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2019)

LALostmen said:


> Regarding the battery, I tested it against a newer optima that I had lying around which was fully charged.
> 
> However, good news is that in the end it turned out to be the IAC valve so shout out to Boatbrains for the suggestion. I replaced it last night and it fired right up and idled perfectly.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for your help figuring this out, really appreciate it!!


Awesome! Glad ya got her goin!


----------

